# Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012



## Weißnixabergroß (6. Mai 2012)

Kommenden Sonntag den 13. Mai geht es bis zum 16.Mai nach Westkapelle zum Hornhechtangeln.

Zur Zeit sind schon einige wenige Fische in kleinen Schwärmen auf der Durchreise. 
Ich hoffe mal das es in den 7 verbleibenden Tagen bis zum Tourstart noch was wärmer wird, dann klappt das auch mit dem Beißen.

Falls Jemand schon vor Ort war, könnte er ja schon mal
ein Paar Infos schreiben. 

Auf den bekannten Webcams sind in den Morgenstunden schon einige Angler auf dem Deich zu sehen.

http://www.westkaap.nl/nl/webcams

Auch in einigen holländischen Foren wird schon über gute Fänge berichtet.


----------



## Pippa (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Hoi, 

letztes Jahr ging es auch Anfang Mai los. Das Wetter war ein Traum.
Anbei ein Bild vom 25.05.11. 

Viel Spaß & Erfolg


----------



## claudi007 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Hallihallo zusammen..

Isch hätt daa auch mal ne Frage..

Letztes Jahr als wir in Westkapelle waren standen da gaaaaanz viele Wohnmobile auf dem Damm...meint ihr wir könnten es wagen uns 1 - 2 nächte mit dem Wohnwagen da hinzustellen?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten

Grüssle Claudi #h


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher das die über Nacht da stehen dürfen.
Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.

Würde hier mal anfragen:
*VVV Westkapelle*
Zuidstraat 134, 4361 AK Westkapelle
Tel. 0900 202 02 80 - Fax +31 118 58 35 45
info@vvvnwb.nl
www.vvvzeeland.nl

Ist das Touristikamt! Die helfen gerne!


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Hab das gerade noch gefunden:


Da frei stehen (vor allem über Nacht) in Holland fast unmöglich ist (scharfe Kontrollen!), nutzen wir für die Nacht einen kleinen Campingplatz zwischen Westkapelle und Domburg. Ein sehr einfacher Platz auf der Wiese eines Wohnhauses, ohne Service, aber für eine Nacht perfekt.


----------



## Niclas S. (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Der Hornhecht ist in Westkapelle auf jeden Fall jetzt schon da. Massenfänge sind es noch nicht, aber grade um Ebbe geht schon was.

Der Wolfsbarsch ist auch schon da. Habe einige Fänger gesehen und wir haben auch Besuch von einem 48er bekommen.


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

So bin wieder zurück.
Insgesamt von Sonntag bis Mittwoch ca. 20 Stunden geangelt. Meistens bei ablaufendem Wasser und Ebbe.

Resultat waren 27 Hornhechte!

Sonntag war es fast windstill bei 21 Grad und Sonnenschein.
16 Fische.

Montag und Dienstag starker auflandiger Wind mit Regenschauer. 12-15 Grad. Stark bewölkt.
6 Fische.

Mittwoch leichter Wind, Sonnenschein und 18 Grad.
5 Fische.


Fazit:
Sehr schöne Tage trotz Regen und starkem Wind.
Konnte leider meine neue Fliegenrute bei den Verhältnissen noch nicht testen.
Nächstes Jahr werden wir eine Woche bleiben!

Fotos folgen!


----------



## claudi007 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

hallo

eielen dank für deine antworten..weißnixabergroß..konnte leider ned mehr zutück schreiben..laptop war platt..

es bleiben nachts auch einige mit ihren womos stehen..aber denke miit nem wowa ist das wieder was anderes..wir werden nen campingplatz suchen..dann sind wir auf der sicheren seite..hoffe wir finden den den du beschrieben hast..

aber dieses jahr wird ja ned wirklich viel über hornis in westkapelle geschrieben..naja..auch wenn das wetter ned so doll werden soll..heut abend gehts los..vieleicht erwischen wir ja den ein oder anderen..

lg claudi


----------



## Niclas S. (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Weiß einer wie es grade so läuft? Hätte die Option ab Sonntag 5 Tage dort zu sein.


----------



## Sepp G (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast ein paar Tage dort zu verbringen, würde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen. Hornhecht läuft nicht mehr ganz so gut, aber Makrele und Seezunge geht schon sehr gut. Bei ein wenig Glück und Übung sollte auch der ein oder andere Wolfsbarsch drin sein.

Petri Heil, Sepp


----------



## Ted (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Sepp, fängst Du die Makrelen vom Land aus? Wenn ja, würdest Du mir ein paar tips geben? Und wie sieht das mit den Seezungen aus?

Besten Gruß,
Benedikt


----------



## Pippa (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hornhechttour Westkapelle 2012*

Hoi,

komme gerade aus Zeeland. War u.a. auch in Westkapelle unterwegs. Von Horni-Jägern keine Spur. Die waren hingegen im rückwärtigen Bereich am Brouwersdam (jenseits der Schleuse) in großer Anzahl am Werk ... und haben auch wirklich prächtige Hornis gefangen. Achtung - dort ist der VisPas vonnöten.

@ Ted: Die Makrelen sind hervorragend vom Land / aus der Brandung zu fangen. Jahreszeit, Wetter- und Windverhältnisse sind z.Z. optimal. Im Prinzip brauchst du nur 'nen Stock und 20m Leine deiner Wahl. Dazu Herings- oder Makrelenvorfächer (die gibt's günstig vor Ort). Wenn du in Westkapelle bist, bietet sich der Steg natürlich an. Dort brauchst du, egal ob bei ab- oder auflaufendem Wasser, nur den Paternoster über die Reling zu lupfen ... und schon rappelt's. An den Haken gehen bei dieser Methode allerdings zu 90% Rossmakrelen / Horstmakrelen. In Westkapelle standen die Blaumakrelen vergangene Woche weiter draußen. Ganz anders in Zoutelande (5km südlich). Dort rauben sie in einer Entfernung von 10-20m vorm Strand.


----------

